# sciebat hostes se necaturos esse



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Hi, I just want to check the translation of this phrase from Taylor's Essential GCSE Latin (it's about the martyr Regulus), in particular the future active participle bit: 

_Regulus tamen dixit se malle hostibus tradi. deinde Carthaginem rediit, quamquam sciebat hostes se necaturos esse. Romani hostes pacem petentes accipere noluerunt. ..._

However, Regulus said that he preferred to be handed over to the enemies. Then he went back to Carthage, although he knew that the enemies would kill him (=se?). The Romans did not want to accept the enemies seeking peace... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cagey

It looks good to me.

Do you have a reason for thinking it might not be accurate?


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Thanks. I was just unsure about the 'se' bit...it must be accusative?


----------



## Cagey

It refers back to the subject of the sentence, Regulus (as I am sure you already know), and is the accusative subject of the infinitive _malle_ : _dixit se malle_.


----------



## Naokun

I think he wants to know about the second "se"


hostes se necaturos esse = "se" would be killed {by} "hostes" . Ho what's the case of hostes ? 

I think it is he would like to say.

The answer is simple. Necaturos isnt a passive form.

So "necaturos esse" means "would like to kill". So Hostes actually is the subject of the sentence.

Hostes esse necaturos (necat-accusative refers to hostes) se (object)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se malle hostibus tradi: el sujeto (en acusativo) del infinitivo malle es se (= él), objeto directo el infinitivo *tradi* con un OI _hostibus_. Esta completiva sustantiva de infinitivo _malle… tradi_ es el OD de _*dixit*_.
Hostes se necaturos esse: otra completiva de infinitivo, OD de *sciebat*. El verbo en infinitivo futuro *necaturos esse* indica necesariedad del cumplimiento de la acción. La forma plural del participio de futuro nos indica que el sujeto (en acusativo) del infinitivo es *hostes*, acusativo de plural, y *se* (= a él) el OD.
Hostes pacem petentes accipere: la tercera completiva es OD de *noluerunt*. Es una completiva de infinitivo concertada (su sujeto es el de la principal, _*Romani*_). El OD de *accipere* es *hostes* al que acompaña un adjetivo verbal *petentes*, participio de presente como adyacente (casi con valor presicativo) que lleva a su vez un OD *pacem*.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Thank you for the explanation, but unfortunately I don't know Spanish! :S No hablo espagnol? Thanks everyone, yeah I see - necaturos must agree with hostes, which is accusative because this is the accusative-infinitive (indirect statement) construction, and se refers to Regulus


----------



## Cagey

[My attempt at translation is in green below. I am not certain how to  translate _completiva_, so I'll revise if someone will tell me.]
See edit note below. 


XiaoRoel said:


> Se malle hostibus tradi: el sujeto  (en acusativo) del infinitivo malle es se (= él), objeto directo el  infinitivo *tradi* con un OI _hostibus_. Esta completiva  sustantiva de infinitivo _malle… tradi_ es el OD de _*dixit*_.
> The subject, (in accusative) of the infinitive _malle_  is _se_ (= he), the direct object is the infinitive *tradi*  with an indirect object, _hostibus_.  This complementary infinitive noun clause  _malle… tradi_ is the direct object of *dixit*.
> 
> Hostes se necaturos esse: otra completiva de infinitivo, OD de *sciebat*.  El verbo en infinitivo futuro *necaturos esse* indica necesariedad  del cumplimiento de la acción. La forma plural del participio de futuro  nos indica que el sujeto (en acusativo) del infinitivo es *hostes*,  acusativo de plural, y *se* (= a él) el OD.
> Hostes se necaturos esse:another complementary  infinitive clause, direct object of *sciebat*.  The verb in the future  infinitive *necaturos esse* indicates the necessity of the  fulfillment of the action. The plural form of the participle tells us  that the subject (in accusative) of the infinitive is *hostes*,  accusative plural, and *se* (= him) is the direct object.
> 
> Hostes pacem petentes accipere: la tercera completiva es OD de *noluerunt*.  Es una completiva de infinitivo concertada (su sujeto es el de la  principal, _*Romani*_). El OD de *accipere* es *hostes*  al que acompaña un adjetivo verbal *petentes*, participio de  presente como adyacente (casi con valor presicativo) que lleva a su vez  un OD *pacem*.
> Hostes pacem petentes accipere:the third complementary clause is the direct object of *noluerunt*.  It is matching complementary   infinitive clause  (its subject is that of  the main verb, *Romani*).  The direct object of *accipere* is *hostes*,  which goes with a verbal adjective *petentes*, present participle  of like adjacent, (almost with the value of a predicate) that has in its  turn a direct object, *pacem*.



 *Edit:* Latest edits in blue. 
CapnPrep offered:  The English for _completiva_ is  "sentential/clausal complement". (Thank you. .) 
XiaoRaol gives the Spanish equivalent below: _subordinadas substantivas_, which I understand as "noun clauses".
My revision tries to combine these two terms.  

*2nd Edit* in this color: translations of  concertada and pre*d*icativo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Completiva* es otro nombre (antiguo) de las _subordinadas substantivas._


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Thank you very much for the translation; very kind of you!


----------

